# Securing smaller logs



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to mill smaller logs on my Timber King 1600. If I have any complaint about the mill it's that it has a poor design and set-up for securing logs. There is a single screw style hold down about 2/3 forward and log dogs on the edge of one side of the bed. I'm trying to device someway to secure logs in the middle for at least the first cut! Any and all feedback is appreciated. I prefer not to drill, weld or grind on the bed. However, I would if I can devise a system that will work but not be in the way when I'm milling the larger logs. In any case I'de would think for the money manufacturers would do a much better job in their design!:huh:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Could you post a picture of the problem- both with a log problem loaded and shots from several different angles of the area in question without a log in the way.

Short logs may require a jig. But the design of the jig depends a bit on the design of the mill.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

If they are not too long, maybe you'd be better off milling them on your bandsaw. Just a thought.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been trying to get a picture or two off my dig camera onto the computer and can't! As soon as I can figure out the problem I'll post them. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures showing the bed and the one clamping device (Screw Type) for the entire saw. There are the stops on the far side of the bed that only work with a flat surface. I'd like and do think having some clamping device in the middle of the bed which is mobile enough to locate it/them in such a fashion, logs are held securely. Even if it was only for the first side of the cant to be. After I get one flat side I can use the stops on the bed and can use some type of wedging to hold the log from lateral movement. Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I can see why you're having problems with your mill posts. But I can't tell from the angle what the range of motion your dogs can achieve. I also can't make out enough detail about their construction. Can you try a shot of them from 90 degrees to the bed?

The layout of your mill, while similar, is different from the one I operate. But I'm assuming you're bunks are 4' apart and the shorts are at least 4' long. Your mill has the same mill stops on the bunks as the one I operate. I will lay something like a 4x4 across two bunks and place the short against it. (The 4x4 takes the place of the mill posts.) Then dog the short in the middle. With only one dog everything has to be nearly perfect. I test for stability and shim/wedge/reposition until I'm satisified.

On fatter logs I will sometimes use firewood splits as wedges placed against the bunk stops in lieu of the 4x4. This allows the log to move closer to the stops so the blade guides align better. 

Anything shorter than 4' requires a different approach.


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

I have the 1220 and it has three shafts that holds a stop and a dog on each shaft. I think if it was me, I'd call TimberKing. I don't think you have all your equipment. Hope this helps.

Rodney


----------

